# Speeding ticket on rte 495



## kparr15 (Feb 27, 2008)

Why are state cops always so mean??? 

The other day I got pulled over for doing "87" even though I was definatly only going 74 according to my GPS. On the ticket he marked off lidar and estimated. Is it possible that his laser radar picked up a different speed because of the direction I was coming from because I NEVER do 87 on 495 (especially considering I got a speeding ticket on this same route a year ago when I was going 77 and was cited for just that).

I'm not saying I wasn't speeding but I certainly wasn't going as fast as recorded. Plus everytime I have EVER gotten pulled over before (my car has tinted windows) local cops are always very nice and just tell me to fix my headlight or watch the limit. 

Should I bother contesting this?!? Please help!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

first


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

KParr - I was having a really rough day,thank you so much for posting this....
My day is about to get so much better...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Ahhh Fresh Meat


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

The estimated check box is just a quick way of saying "the vehicle appeared to be traveling faster than the speed posted" the lidar check box is just a quick way of saying "your fu*&!"

As far as contesting it, that's a no brainer... ALWAYS contest!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh ABSOLUTELY contest it as far as you can. Bring your GPS to court as evidence to show the judge. Obviously you were totally aware of your speed and that you were flagrently violating the law by "doing 74" in a 65. I'll bet you a donut that the Trooper wouldnt even listen to you either...Theyre so rude!


----------



## BPD3352 (Apr 18, 2007)

If you didn't buy your piece of shit GPS at Wal-mart you wouldn't be in this bind right now would you. Maybe if the windows wern't so dark you would see the Trooper on the side of the road. Everyother cops tells you to fix, slowdown, ect....how many friggin chances do you expect???

Oh you forgot to put another option on the poll... 

x Stick it up your ass


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

'Why are state cops always so mean??? '

- and by 'mean' that would be? He/she didn't ask you to dance? Give you a small gift? Offer to buy you lunch?? _Oh, the horror._

- Thankfully the locals are so sweet! :inlove:


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

LIDAR is vehicle specific. It was your vehicle clocked at 87; end of story.
LIDAR is accurate and precise. The trooper sets up in a stationary position and observes traffic. He/she visually estimates speeds and when their estimation is above the speed limit, he/she will point the LIDAR device at the vehicle getting an accurate speed reading. Taffic stop intiated, conversation ensues and citation is issued. Next...

There was no mistake. The end.


----------



## NPD108 (Feb 26, 2008)

What you SHOULD have done was make the same argument on the road with the Trooper, about how your GPS knows far better about whether or not you speed. Then you should have torn up the ticket and thrown it at him while laughing and peeled out, only to go 86 mph the rest of the way home because you will never learn and you are SO IMPORTANT and BUSY. How dare he stop you. Thats all I have to say about that...


----------



## kparr15 (Feb 27, 2008)

NPD108 said:


> What you SHOULD have done was make the same argument on the road with the Trooper, about how your GPS knows far better about whether or not you speed. Then you should have torn up the ticket and thrown it at him while laughing and peeled out, only to go 86 mph the rest of the way home because you will never learn and you are SO IMPORTANT and BUSY. How dare he stop you. Thats all I have to say about that...


I never said I was "important". I am asking a simple question. My tinted windows CAME with my car when I bought it I am a student and therefore have little money to pay for just the right car and the only reason I was stating their existance is because it seems to be a magnet for sketchiness.

You probably have passive aggressive tendencies am I correct? Are you a "yes but.." person? Expressing aggression online is not the healthiest outlet. Try focusing on what REALLY makes you mad and don't pick on people that have nothing to do with it. I never said I wasn't wrong for speeding I just said that the speed picked up was likely accurate from my NON-WALMART GPS. And I just wanted information on the accuracy of these lidar detectors bc I don't want to contest something that is supposidly "accurate".. though I know enough about physics to know that the only true accurate reading is upon passing and the cop was in front... not behind me.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Tip - to avoid speeding tickets, don't speed. One can accurately determine one's speed by having a properly working GPS that relies on satellites that are hundreds of miles away.

You think the Trooper was mean. I think you're soft.

BTW-I picked "Cry on Masscops for help" but I see that you didn't need my advice to do that... You seem reluctant to pay it since you feel so confident that you have everything figured out. Logic says to appeal it. So why are you here, again?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

resqjyw0 said:


> Tip - to avoid speeding tickets, don't speed. One can accurately determine one's speed by having a properly working GPS that relies on satellites that are hundreds of miles away.
> 
> You think the Trooper was mean. I think you're soft.
> 
> BTW-I picked "Cry on Masscops for help" but I see that you didn't need my advice to do that... You seem reluctant to pay it since you feel so confident that you have everything figured out. Logic says to appeal it. So why are you here, again?


*...theres also that little dohicky thing infront of the steering wheel that has numbers on it  *


----------



## kparr15 (Feb 27, 2008)

The warnings were for headlights and brakelights that had gone out bc the dealership i got my car from neglected to replace the bulbs with factory bulbs and I didn't realize until getting pulled over. I was only speeding once through a town and the officer was very nice because he actually ASKED why i was speeding... We are all human you know? It's not an US vs THEM world..


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> *...theres also that little dohicky thing infront of the steering wheel that has numbers on it  *


Psh...who would use that thing when a top of the line GPS could tell you. Afterall, its costs several hundred dollars so it must be dead on, right?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

kparr15 said:


> Why are state cops always so mean???
> 
> The other day I got pulled over for doing "87" even though I was definatly only going 74 according to my GPS. On the ticket he marked off lidar and estimated. Is it possible that his laser radar picked up a different speed because of the direction I was coming from because I NEVER do 87 on 495 (especially considering I got a speeding ticket on this same route a year ago when I was going 77 and was cited for just that).
> 
> ...


All razzing aside...

Depending on the GPS you have, the shelf life for calibration is only good for about a year.

In other words, after the one year mark the company no longer stands by the accuracy of it's product.

Bring the box and any proof of purchase (must include the date within the one year time frame) to the hearing.

Present it to the magistrate. You really have nothing to lose.

Unfortunately, magistrates are not that receptive to this.
Some will even smirk at you.

You'd have to appeal it and get it in front of a judge if you're looking for positive results.


----------



## kparr15 (Feb 27, 2008)

Well I know the some ppl at the milford district court which is where I got pulled over. I take people to court there for bouncing checks so maybe they'll be nice to me


----------



## NPD108 (Feb 26, 2008)

kparr15 said:


> I never said I was "important". I am asking a simple question. My tinted windows CAME with my car when I bought it I am a student and therefore have little money to pay for just the right car and the only reason I was stating their existance is because it seems to be a magnet for sketchiness.
> 
> You probably have passive aggressive tendencies am I correct? Are you a "yes but.." person? Expressing aggression online is not the healthiest outlet. Try focusing on what REALLY makes you mad and don't pick on people that have nothing to do with it. I never said I wasn't wrong for speeding I just said that the speed picked up was likely accurate from my NON-WALMART GPS. And I just wanted information on the accuracy of these lidar detectors bc I don't want to contest something that is supposidly "accurate".. though I know enough about physics to know that the only true accurate reading is upon passing and the cop was in front... not behind me.


I wasn't expressing aggression, I was making fun of you. Happens a lot here I swear. Sorry I offended you, but what did you expect? And saying you were "too important" or whatever it was is something I say to everyone that drives extremely fast. It wasn't directed specifically at you.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

kparr15 said:


> Well I know the some ppl at the milford district court which is where I got pulled over. I take people to court there for bouncing checks so maybe they'll be nice to me


Is this Sniper? playin troll?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

kparr. send me a message with your ticket info. I might be able to help you. I used to clean the bathroom in the Judges lounge at Milford Courthouse before I got this better job. I got stopped once going to my new job in Marlborough. Stupid statie laughed when I showed him my security badge. I explained I was late for work but he didnt care. He even threatened to charge me with impersonating because I was driving in my uniform in the left lane with my Crown Victoria. Must be against the law to own a Crown Vic in Mass if you arent a cop. SHEESH.


----------



## NPD108 (Feb 26, 2008)

:spell:


----------



## mpr4601 (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

kparr15 said:


> My tinted windows CAME with my car when I bought it...


Oh. Then it MUST be legal. 



kparr15 said:


> Try focusing on what REALLY makes you mad and don't pick on people that have nothing to do with it.


I know it's hard to believe, since you're a psychologist and all, but YOU piss me off. Analyze that!



kparr15 said:


> And I just wanted information on the accuracy of these lidar detectors bc I don't want to contest something that is supposidly "accurate".. though I know enough about physics to know that the only true accurate reading is upon passing and the cop was in front... not behind me.


See, I told you. You know it all. So what does it matter what we tell you?

Anyone else getting PM's from this douche?


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

I love this site.


----------



## NPD108 (Feb 26, 2008)

Shockingly no, not yet at least. And I'm the one upset the douche enough the make that comment you just quote and destroyed lol
=D&gt; :t:


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

kparr15 said:


> Well I know the some ppl at the milford district court which is where I got pulled over. I take people to court there for bouncing checks so maybe they'll be nice to me


As a new guy you're going to get a lot of grief on this site. Especially after you got a ticket.

Take it with a grain of salt.

Just look for the proof of purchase and make sure you don't get fluffed off at court. If you do, then just make sure you can get this in front of a judge.

Good Luck...


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Next time you get stopped for speeding, when the Officer asks you if you know why you were pulled over, make sure you say "I'm speedin, I can't stop it's all I know." Then you say "I am german.. i am used to driving fast and not being penalized for it," you know, just like you told me. I bet he'll understand and let you off on a warning.


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

Kparr has a vagina 94c. 

I suppose I won't make her a "Hutch" because of this... yet.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

misconceived said:


> Kparr has a vagina 94c.
> 
> I suppose I won't make her a "Hutch" because of this... yet.


*This is going south fast!*


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

misconceived said:


> Kparr has a vagina 94c.
> 
> I suppose I won't make her a "Hutch" because of this... yet.


In that case, I'll have to re-type my advice...

But slower.


----------



## NPD108 (Feb 26, 2008)

Ouch..


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

94c I take it you only get paid at the judge appeal level and not the magistrate level lol. Good advice either way


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

This is almost too painful to read...almost...


----------



## 60chevy (Feb 20, 2008)

Here's a hint pay it and slow down. This isn't a real brainer.


----------



## NPD108 (Feb 26, 2008)

Whoa whoa whoa who let the LOGICAL thinker in ^^^... jk 60chevy welcome


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

You would think that people would take a look at similiar "I got a speeding ticket and now I need advice (but secretly I just want everyone to hear my sob story and feel bad for me)" thread, and realize that you guys don't take nicely to these kinds, AND NOT POST IT!!

If they DID read them, they would realize that your advice is what they should have been doing to avoid the ticket in the first place!!


I do enjoy reading them, though :innocent:


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

this can't be for real. you even pointed out how you're going faster than the limit


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Maybe they forgot to put winter air in your tires and you were low on blinker fluid and that caused the descrepancies in your GPS read out as well as your speedometer


:L: Blinker fluid, I haven't heard that one in a while.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Man, I wish there was a masscops.com when I was 21 getting tickets...thanks to Al Gore we have a plethora of knowledge out there now.

This advice would have saved me a lot of grief.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

These people just don't learn, do they? My god, people don't come to a police site and ask how to get out of a ticket.



kparr15 said:


> The warnings were for headlights and brakelights that had gone out bc the dealership i got my car from neglected to replace the bulbs with factory bulbs and I didn't realize until getting pulled over. I was only speeding once through a town and the officer was very nice because he actually ASKED why i was speeding... We are all human you know? It's not an US vs THEM world..


How long were you driving the car before you got pulled over??? Common sense and your daddy, would tell you to check the vehicle before you purchased it.


----------



## OPD05 (Oct 11, 2007)

This one has worked hundreds of times. When you go to court just tell them that the trooper had to speed to even catch you, so they should recieve a ticket as well. With the fear of getting a ticket and higher insurance rates, the trooper is likely to dismiss your ticket and call it a wash. 50% of the time it works everytime!


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Sniper said:


> kparr. send me a message with your ticket info. I might be able to help you. I used to clean the bathroom in the Judges lounge at Milford Courthouse before I got this better job. I got stopped once going to my new job in Marlborough. Stupid statie laughed when I showed him my security badge. I explained I was late for work but he didnt care. He even threatened to charge me with impersonating because I was driving in my uniform in the left lane with my Crown Victoria. Must be against the law to own a Crown Vic in Mass if you arent a cop. SHEESH.


:L:


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

BB, saw you on the news at FSC


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

when you bought the car... didn't you check it out to make sure lights and everything worked properly? and I'm sure you didn't go alone to buy the car. Anyone that doesn't know cars brings someone that does to buy a car. They would've alerted you to any issues.

factory bulbs is the silliest thing i've ever heard. And I doubt the dealership would've tinted the windows to a degree that wasn't legal. 

i think you pulled your ponytail back a little tightly this morning. It's restricting blood flow to your brain.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Sniper said:


> kparr. send me a message with your ticket info. I might be able to help you. I used to clean the bathroom in the Judges lounge at Milford Courthouse before I got this better job. I got stopped once going to my new job in Marlborough. Stupid statie laughed when I showed him my security badge. I explained I was late for work but he didnt care. He even threatened to charge me with impersonating because I was driving in my uniform in the left lane with my Crown Victoria. Must be against the law to own a Crown Vic in Mass if you arent a cop. SHEESH.


no PM here........... SHUCKS.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Sniper said:


> no PM here........... SHUCKS.


*....youre supposed to be in the food court buddy...quit slackin' *


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

misconceived said:


> :L: Blinker fluid, I haven't heard that one in a while.


Yup, it was on the shelf in Supply right next to the Grid Squares......... hahahahaa


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks for this post, as if there weren't enough things pissing me off...


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

Sniper said:


> Yup, it was on the shelf in Supply right next to the Grid Squares......... hahahahaa


You sure??? I thought the blinker fluid was next to the roll of fallopian tube.. the HMMWV keys were hung next to the grid squares.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

wgciv said:


> You sure??? I thought the blinker fluid was next to the roll of fallopian tube.. the HMMWV keys were hung next to the grid squares.


Well in the Army, we had LOGICAL ways of doing things.......... In the marines , you guys needed room to hang pictures of HMMWVs next to the keys so that the guys understood what they went to.. HAHAHAHAA.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

Sniper said:


> Well in the Army, we had LOGICAL ways of doing things.......... In the *M*arines , you guys needed room to hang pictures of HMMWVs next to the keys so that the guys understood what they went to.. HAHAHAHAA.


Haha.. nothing wrong with a little "Marine Proofing"!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Sniper said:


> Yup, it was on the shelf in Supply right next to the Grid Squares


Which were in front of the left-handed gunner's wrench.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Which were in front of the left-handed gunner's wrench.


I used to send the new guy to the first sergeant looking for a prick e-8.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

screamineagle said:


> I used to send the new guy to the first sergeant looking for a prick e-8.


Good for you he didn't bring one back.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

yawn


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Which were in front of the left-handed gunner's wrench.


I guess it depends on the supply sergeant. I thought the extension cord for the range fan was in front...next to the antenna stretcher.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Q5-TPR said:


> And for the Marines who may need 1000 feet of shore line. That is usually located next to the boxes of grid squares.


Q, check your PMs man..........


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

While working construction summers in college I was sent looking for the wood stretcher. "It's long with an orange handle...and hurry up!"


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Hahahhahaa Rock.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

We used to do " A bucket of Green Steam" and the old standby "Muffler Bearings" in high school shop.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Get a clue, guys: the blinker fluid is next to the prop wash.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> but don't forget that the blinker fluid get's covered by the 7I0 cap


710 cap...thats a classic


----------



## Sticktime (Feb 1, 2008)

What brand of GPS did you have? I want to make sure I don't buy that one.


----------



## Zorba222 (Jun 29, 2005)

...OK, so how many times have you been pulled over?  You said "every time you have been pulled over?"...Look pal, check off box #2 on the rear of the citation, mail it in the envelop provided, wait for your court date, and then cry a river to the clerk magistrate. There is no doubt that you will receive a fair and equitible hearing and then will be found guilty....then you can enjoy the rest of your day and be able to tell allof your loser friends how much cops suck and are liars and the court system is no better.:moon:


----------



## LikeIt223 (Mar 1, 2008)

I really enjoy this site.


----------

